# Clomid - could i be pregnant?



## katiek (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi

I am a bit confused. Started taking clomid for the first time in mid September. Had a progesterone test at day 21 which came back very strong. Am now 5 days late (as i thought clomid regulated you to a 28 day cycle?), but did a test yesterday and it was negative. 

was it too early to test, or is my 28 day assumption wrong? 

cheers


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Katie

Clomid can make your cycle longer. Log onto ;

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=34

These posts will let you know about the experiences of other girls on clomid.

Tests again in a couple of days if no af.

Fingers crossed

Love

Jeanette xxxx


----------



## katiek (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks Jeanette
I came on but thanks for the advice. 
Better luck next month!!


----------

